# Soooo.... (;



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

So how old is everyone and where are they from?!

I'm 19. And I'm from OH.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

28 in houston tx


whaddup


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

27 until tomorrow....then I will be 28  (and I moved this to the Lounge as it is for non-dog related topics  )


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Happy early coach! 

40 in SFL


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

32 from the greater Seattle metropolitan area.


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

Im young ! lmao..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

35 from MA :cheers:


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

25 mo.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

22 mo

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

NinasOwner2014 said:


> Im young ! lmao..


Jus' a pup.. lol

Oh to be 19 again. No cares or worries, no mortgage, no kids, more hair on my head, no hair from the ears that's gotta be trimmed so I don't look like an old man.... lol


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

the ez part is south Carolina.

lets see, I have the common sence of a very experienced 54 years.

the body of someone 1/2 that.

the hair of a teenager.

the sex drive of a teenager. hehehe

so I reckon ima some whar between 54 and 13.

naw,,,,,, 54 for real.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

DickyT said:


> Jus' a pup.. lol
> 
> Oh to be 19 again. No cares or worries, no mortgage, no kids, more hair on my head, no hair from the ears that's gotta be trimmed so I don't look like an old man.... lol


 and to be so grown and know everything!! Boy those were the days! I got married when I was 19, had my first child at 20!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

None ya and none ya


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

yea i also thought i knew it all when i was 19. smh.... the judicial system will tell you otherwise lol. I was bad!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> yea i also thought i knew it all when i was 19. smh.... the judicial system will tell you otherwise lol. I was bad!


:rofl: I got lucky back then... I was far from well behaved, just always managed to not get caught.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

57yrs old,
but can surf like someone half my age,

and have the knowledge of someone with almost 35trs with the dogs.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> None ya and none ya


I know and I know 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I know and I know
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Theres some that do but my answer stands for the rest lol


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm engaged already don't plan on getting married for another 2-3 years

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

NinasOwner2014 said:


> I'm engaged already don't plan on getting married for another 2-3 years
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Plenty of time to smarten up them... no need to add a piece of paper if everything is fine...


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

Honestly it ain't working out anyways...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Marriage only makes it worse.... children and marriage do not fix shitty relationships...(voice of experience)


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Marriage only makes it worse.... children and marriage do not fix shitty relationships...(voice of experience)


:goodpost:

Though I do love my son greatly and he was not had to try and fix anything. The wife... well... yeah.. whatever :flush:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah, children didn't prevent my divorce either! Been divorced longer now than I was married, and we were married for over 6 yrs.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

45.... I live in the shade, Walnut Shade Mo.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Non of you bees wax and from Boston  lol

you can take a look at these if you haven't  http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbull-lounge/36706-what-state-do-you-live.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbull-lounge/925-member-photo-thread.html


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

That makes ames eternally 29


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

DickyT said:


> That makes ames eternally 29


Lol! Good cover!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

